# extracting on mac



## uallnojack (Aug 21, 2006)

i have a series of files labled

flt-xxxx.001
flt-xxxx.002
etc.

it also has a sfv file but i have managed to run that in macSFV and it says everything is there that needs to be.

i am trying to extract them on my mac and don't know what program to use or what to do. any suggestions?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Extracting files... like the equivalent of winzip?

Try Stuffit Expander


----------



## uallnojack (Aug 21, 2006)

that was the first thing i tired and it didnt work.


----------



## uallnojack (Aug 21, 2006)

it only extracts the one file at a time instead of combining them


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Chances are you need to find out what app made the files, and use that app to combine them and extract them. And you may find that it is a Windows only app, in which case there isn't much you can do. Because it is not a standard Mac procedure to split files, there isn't much you can do to recombine them if it was done on a Windows PC to begin with.


----------

